# Subs needed in MD



## TulipGrove (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey guys,
My sub i've used for 5 yrs TOTALLY SCREWED me last winter. I am looking for subs to plow and salt:

Senior Apt Compex, Reisterstown, MD 2.5 hr, 15 bag salt every 2"

Senior Apt Bldg., Gaithersburg, MD 1 hr paid (20 min plow) 5 bag salt, every 2"

Senior Apt. Bldg, Germantown, MD 1.5 Hr plow, about 8 - 10 bag salt

Church, Eldersburg, MD Per push, every 3-4", salt needs approval.

All clients pay on time. Only request would be invoice me quickly, so i can invoice the clients. Never had a payment missed, late ever, until last winter due to subs POOR work and OUTRAGEUOS billing. I'm easy to get along with, but do expect my cleints be taken care of. Anyone interested contact [email protected]
Thanks.


----------



## TulipGrove (Feb 14, 2006)

Possibly also Storage Complex in Waldorf...on 301, about every 3" or so....


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

Might want to move this to the Networking forum....


----------



## davidrbean (Dec 18, 2003)

How much do they pay? Im interested in the germantown lots since I live in rockville


----------



## LawnzzzANDsnow (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm near 301 waldorf.


----------



## Tiller1240 (Dec 8, 2005)

Are you still looking for subs for your properties? If so, I may be able to work something out with you. We do quite a few properties in the Reisterstown and Pikesville area. You can email me at [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

Most of our work is in waldorf, please email info to [email protected]

Thanks, 
Steve


----------



## Tiller1240 (Dec 8, 2005)

Are you still looking for subs? If so, anything you have in the Reisterstown/Pikesville area would probably fit into our schedule easily.

Email me if you are still looking.

Thanks,
Gary 
PerfiCut Lawn & Landscape


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

If you are still looking for a sub in that area let me know.
Give me a call (301)503-2961 or Email [email protected]
2003 Chevy Silv' 2500 HD
Meyermax CP 7.5
Buyers Salttailgate saltspreader

Thanks,
Tommy


----------

